# 2017 322Bh Cooling Issues



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi all,

New hear and wanted to see if anyone has had the same issue as me. We bought a 2017 Keystone Outback 322BH. The main choice Coe this unit was the layout of 2 bunkhouse slides. This rear bunkhouse is massive (I have 4 kids) and was perfect for our family. After the first camping trip I knew something wasn't right. The unit is wired for 2 A/C's but only came w/one (15k) installed in the main room. Keystone has the master bedroom wired for a direct dump unit but it's already super cold in there so no added unit is needed. It seems the rear (massive double slide) bunkhouse should have more than one small vent right? Needless to say the rear wouldn't cool to below 78-83 but the ready of the RV was cool. I asked for Camping world to take a look and they claim it's a design flaw. Anyone else have this issue with the 2016/2017 Keystone 322BH?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

I have a 2016 325BH, that is similar to yours. I got the 2nd ac unit when I purchased, however am in the progress of installing a 3rd unit in the BH.

The limited duct sizing (standard for campers) and limited insulation in the bunkhouse allows it to get quite warm and hard to cool. The distance between the BH and the ac unit also hurts. The 2nd ac unit in the master doesn't do much for the BH.

Although 3 ac units will be overkill, it will be nice to control which "zone" gets cooled.

There is no hole in the roof (on my camper anyway), no wiring and no framing for my 3rd ac unit. I am doing all of that myself. I have currently cut a hole in the ceiling and have ran the romex. This spring I will cut the hole in the roof and frame up the hole. I have already purchased the ac unit.

Can't wait to use it.

If you go this route, be prepared to be called all sorts of things from your fellow friend campers! Mine think I am nuts. I'm sure they will think it is cool (awesome) though once finished and camping in 90+ degrees!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

325BH said:


> I have a 2016 325BH, that is similar to yours. I got the 2nd ac unit when I purchased, however am in the progress of installing a 3rd unit in the BH.
> 
> The limited duct sizing (standard for campers) and limited insulation in the bunkhouse allows it to get quite warm and hard to cool. The distance between the BH and the ac unit also hurts. The 2nd ac unit in the master doesn't do much for the BH.
> 
> ...


I actually had camping world install the second AC in my BH and like you it didn't have any holes or wiring. The cost was around $1500 but helped with the heat. I'm being told slide toppers would help as well......hate to spend more money though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

rjatmplacement said:


> 325BH said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2016 325BH, that is similar to yours. I got the 2nd ac unit when I purchased, however am in the progress of installing a 3rd unit in the BH.
> ...


Considering the ac is $750, the total price doesn't sound that bad. Hopefully they did good work.

The three main issues they would have had to deal with are:
Running power
Cutting hole in ceiling and roof
Installing the "framing" -- this can be the most difficult part to do correctly, as doing it after-the-fact (after ceiling is installed) is tricky

Once spring time arrives I will cut the hole in my roof and continue the process (which includes the framing). Right now I have a basic hole in the ceiling and power ran.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

